# Consumer Lossless Wireless Product?



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Guys,

I need a consumer line level wireless transmitter and receiver that works well and is lossless. The Fiio W1 is not being sold anymore, so, what can I use? I am hoping to have rca and optical toslink inputs. The other end can have coax digital or RCA outs. It is to route sound to a movable mixing console from a computer/flat panel/DVD player combo wall mounted.

What is available? I favor quality over price.

Thanks,

Regards, 
David

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

have a look at the Audioengine d2 set, it features bit perfect 24 bit transmission at 96 kilohertz.


----------



## hoovie87 (Aug 7, 2010)

AudiocRaver said:


> have a look at the Audioengine d2 set, it features bit perfect 24 bit transmission at 96 kilohertz.


Yes! This product looks awesome! Just what I need. Thank you!

Regards, 
David

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------

